# Apple Profits



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone who wasn't sure about Apple's excessive pricing and those that 'slavishly' pay through the nose for their products should have a look at their all-time quarterly profit posting of 18 BILLION dollars.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-31012410

That isn't turnover, that is PROFIT.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How many on here have contributed :wink: 

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not me as I want value for money and am not a fashion junkie.

Ray.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Not me! I am happy with Android, oh so much cheaper.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> *raynipper: *Not me as I want value for money and am not a fashion junkie.


+ 1


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Me!

But I paid less than that of an equivalent LG or Samsung. In Korea, LG and Samsung are arch rivals. And you Bank with one or the other.

I just wish Apple were a British company, don't we?.

Trev


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> How many on here have contributed :wink:
> 
> tony


Well not me for sure. I hate following trends and fashion 

Steve


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have and I don't regret it. I've had my MacBookPro for a good number of years and its as good now as the day I bought it.

I haven't spent a penny on any antivirus programmes and any programme that I buy can be used on any other Apple product registered to my name.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

If Apple bought Greece could they turn it into a profitable country?

Ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As long as the profit could go to the Caymans :roll: 

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've contributed............ for myself with a Macbook pro and for my wife with an iPad. They are both superb products and I don't regret buying them.

I think the real issue is that Apple have posted the largest quarterly profits in history and they continue using loopholes to avoid paying the taxes that others do. It's legal, but it's morally wrong.

I heard on the radio this morning that rather than pay share dividends out of money stored in Irish Banks, because of tax implications Apple found it fiscally prudent to pay that dividend out of borrowed loans and leave the cash slopping in the banks. Do people think that is prudent accountancy?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Well they cant bring profits back to US or the IRS tax them

so it might be an interesting project.

What would happen if they bought the Greek debt, probably good rates, it must be akin to Junk!

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And how many of us wish they could have started a business in their garage that turned into that huh?

Love em or hate em its quite a success story. Wish I had thought of it! 

Worked with Apple for over 25 years and they kind of bumbled along in the shadow of Microsoft until they produced the iPhone and became all trendy. What a success story.

I am on my third iPhone now. They are great but of course I would never pay for one and never have!


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Barry,

Can you get me one please?

Where do you get your free phones from, I do not want the police after me


Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Grecian Urns music available on itunes so they already have a toe hold

Ian


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've had a Macbook for years and, until a recent issue with the trackpad, have had no problems. It's nothing to do with fashion, though it's a nice thing, it's about quality and lack of software issues.
I've recently bought an iPad too, so I guess in the eyes of some I'm a right mug, but there's no pockets in a shroud so I tend to buy the best I can afford. It's like saying "why buy a 75K MH when a 25K one will do the job?"
Nobody is being forced to buy Apple products, they do so out of choice knowing the price beforehand. I don't give a stuff about bragging rights, I just want to enjoy using what I'm using.
Each to their own.


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a macbook which is around 5yrs old - never had an issue. I bought the 4s when it came out and apart from replacing the battery in December for £5, it still works properly and don't see a reason to change.

What is funny is all the apple haters who slag off the apple lovers. There is a guy in work who absolutely detests anything apple. Since I have had the 4s, he has had 4 different phones and only 1 an upgrade (3 deaths).

Graham


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think a lot of it is fashion. Not the relatively small sales they make in the west. But the millions and millions sold in China and India. Much more cachet in something (supposedly) from America than Asia. Ironic when they are actually made there. It's the lable, rolls royce, burberry etc. They are buying into the western dream.
Dick


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Drew said:


> I have and I don't regret it. I've had my MacBookPro for a good number of years and its as good now as the day I bought it.
> 
> I haven't spent a penny on any antivirus programmes and any programme that I buy can be used on any other Apple product registered to my name.


I agree - expensive to buy but has lasted much better than my family's so called better value ones. My daughter is now onto her 3rd since I bought this and she has had 3 work ones as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian, mine are hand me downs from a friend and customer. He just gave me his like new iPhone 4s and will probably get his 5 eventually. . I do him a few favours and once he has the shiney new one in his mits I get the cast offs. I have a battered 3G 16gb going spare but you wouldn't want it! 

I think Tuggers sums it up perfectly. It is good kit and a joy to use. I think though the "haters" come from the obsessed Apple disciple types who queue overnight to get the latest Apple device and would buy a house brick if it had an apple logo on it. 

There stuff is not bullet proof though. Working in IT I've seen the dark and expensive side of Apple stuff going wrong but you do generally get what you pay for. 

I think half the problems with PCs and none Apple stuff is they are more prone to software problems, viruses and malware as well as unwanted programs that can cripple the device and for many they end up binning them.

As you say each to their own.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just read an interesting analysis of worldwide smartphone sales in 2014 that shows that Apple had nearly 14% market share by volume of handsets shipped (versus Android 82%) whereas it had a 30% market share by value. The only conclusion can be that Apple smartphone owners have more money than sense! :wink:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

peribro said:


> I've just read an interesting analysis of worldwide smartphone sales in 2014 that shows that Apple had nearly 14% market share by volume of handsets shipped (versus Android 82%) whereas it had a 30% market share by value. The only conclusion can be that Apple smartphone owners have more money than sense! :wink:


Or they are very discerning buyers and know quality and are prepared to pay for it.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

LOL! I like Apple products because they work well im my opinion. But I really don't mind if others prefer Windows!

Oh and Microsoft never make a profit?!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> barryd said:- the obsessed Apple disciple types who queue overnight to get the latest Apple device and *would buy a house brick if it had an apple logo on it*.


That's the part which makes me reach for the chuck bucket Barry, and you are dead right of course because we see it happen every time a new iGadget is announced.

(Difficult for sane people *not *to feel like taking the wee wee out of them I guess! :roll: )

Like many others, I don't give a monkey's how anyone else spends their money, but I do dislike being made to feel inferior and an ignoramus by the missionaries, simply because I don't have an iGadget (_or a Hymer_!! :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Zeb , you aspire to a Hymer, you downgrade to join a cult :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Certainly not Tony. If I wanted one I would have one! :roll: 

Please try not to be so bloody offensive in future. I thought you were a fairly decent bloke . . . then you go and insult a chap like that!!!!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a few apple products. I like them. They work.

I also bought their shares too...quite some time ago.

So I have contributed and profited. Feeling slightly smug


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I am surprised anyone speaks to me. I own a lowely Swift van, a cast off second hand iPhone and a Windoze laptop.  

I remember being in a posh design studio when the iPhone first took off and the weapon of choice for business phones was the Nokia N95 (the camera 10 years later is still better than an iPhone) and they all had got them. I remember thinking it odd that they were taking the pish out of me because I still had my Nokia (its still in the van by the way ) and had not upgraded to the super duper iPhone! I think thats when it all started. Up until then I dont think phone snobbery existed but it does now.

I think they were paying £50 month on contract back then for the privelage as well. :roll:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Barry, that Nokia N95 was indeed a great phone. Only sold it because Symbian was being dropped by Nokia. I sold it on ebay to a chap in Italy who seemed to be buying them up.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, I doubt having watched a brief snippet of the Slave camps in China. The third party manufacturers do not make Apple look to swell do they?.

Maybe Apple could get a better deal in North Korea?.

Yes Barry, don't we all wish somedays we could have had such a successful business. Right time, right place. Sadly, Turned out a short time for Steve Jobs.

But I wish it had been AMIGA, how good were they back in the day?.

Trev.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Bought a 6 the other week then sold my 5 on Gumtree,the 6 was an unwanted upgrade that I got for a considerable saving compared to buying from Apple.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Being a shareholder gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.













I wish


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Certainly not Tony. If I wanted one I would have one! :roll:
> 
> Please try not to be so bloody offensive in future. I thought you were a fairly decent bloke . . . then you go and insult a chap like that!!!!! 8O
> 
> Dave


But aren't some Hymer owners just as evangelical as some Apple owners.

It isn't my "mobile" it's my "iPhone" and it isn't my "motorhome" it's my "Hymer".

They seem to be the 2 brands that MUST be named.

:roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely Stanner.

I never put, _"Sent from my Samsung." _at the bottom of emails, and our van is either "_The Van_" or "_The Truck_" - never "_The Autosleeper_".

Methinks the owners doth protest too much . . . probably because they have paid too much and have to justify it to themselves, even more than those they try to convert!

Dave

BTW - Do you know where I can get an *i*Flakjacket?

In a hurry!! :lol:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

What I don't understand is why it matters so much to some people that they feel the need to spill so much hate about something so trivial.

It really epitomises all that I find distateful......carp, carp, carp, negativity, negativity.

Come on guys.....get a life!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> BTW - Do you know where I can get an *i*Flakjacket?
> 
> In a hurry!! :lol:


No but i do know where you can get an inewspaper. :wink:

http://www.independent.co.uk/i/


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't follow fashion
I don't give a stuff about image
I don't give a toss about having the latest gadget BUT

I do have an iPhone (4)
I do have an iPad (2)

They work
In particular the iPad gives me a mobile library, music centre, computer, TV, games console, SatNav, you name it it can do it so in my book it meets multiple needs in one wee box of tricks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

But aren't some Hymer owners just as evangelical as some Apple owners. 

It isn't my "mobile" it's my "iPhone" and it isn't my "motorhome" it's my "Hymer". 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe, but name one who would queue for a week to get a new model that uses old technology :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I had a mac book gave that to a friend and it's still working. I've got a mac book pro, two iPhones, his and hers 3 iPads one I've given to my grandson one of the, use them all, love them, But more to the point can afford them and don't give a ---- what anyone thinks, its my money which I paid my taxes on, my choice and from the looks of it I'm in the majority or apple wouldn't be so rich.

Wobby


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Love Apple products, as others have said they are reliable and efficient and excellent quality. I have bought many of there products over the years. In fact most recent purchase was yesterday, an iPhone 6 large screen for my better half. 

Cost me nothing when the divi payment is made oh I so love Apple and the fact I invested a good few years ago. ...smug


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"oh I so love Apple "


---------------------------------------------------------

High Priest..............................cult members bow down :roll: 

tony

You do realise that it's an inanimate object :?:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have used Apple for the past 6 years, and I know I pay a lot of money for them but they all work perfectly and sync together from my iPhone, iPad, Macbook and iMac. 

I did try a Samsung Galaxy Note for 12 moths and I hated the Android system. But some people think the opposite of me. 

I like Apple products and I do not mind paying for what I like. 
Quality costs money. All upgrades are free, no antivirus for the past 4 years so that has saved me a few ££££

Wonder if apple made Motorhomes what they would look like? 
AND WHAT WOULD THEY COST... 8O 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wonder if apple made Motorhomes what they would look like? 
AND WHAT WOULD THEY COST... Shocked Shocked 

=========================================================

A vw made of plastic covered in chrome with crystal headlights :lol: 

At a starting price of 150k

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just take a look at 

Drug Companies, Car Giants, Oil Giants.

I worked for Shell many years ago, they made a vast fortune back then as one of the world's biggest companies. 

There cannot be many of us on here preferring to leave the car at home, walk past the chemist, failing to collect prescriptions.

I am quite happy to drive to the Doctors, collect my prescription and top it all up with a dose of Apple!.

Trev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can I change my Signature on here so when I post from the van it says "Sent from my Hymer!"? Then people might think I have a Hymer!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I treated my boss to an iron, only a 18month old model though, it had to be her fav colour as well.It has to match her ipod 2.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry. altered my signature in sympathy :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *GEMMY wrote: *Barry. altered my signature in sympathy :lol:
> 
> tony


Cool!! :lol:

EDIT: Check out my new profile on the left. 640i mind! not just an ordinary 640 (and no longer made my Swift! )


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Revise wrote---"Quality costs money. All upgrades are free, no antivirus for the past 4 years so that has saved me a few ££££"

I have had a Galaxy S2 and now a S4 and they have not caused me any problems. All my upgrades have been free. I do have an anti virus and that is free. Fortunately never had a virus on PC or phone, and don't forget that Apple can catch a virus.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

rowley said:



> Revise wrote---"Quality costs money. All upgrades are free, no antivirus for the past 4 years so that has saved me a few ££££"
> 
> I have had a Galaxy S2 and now a S4 and they have not caused me any problems. All my upgrades have been free. I do have an anti virus and that is free. Fortunately never had a virus on PC or phone, and don't forget that Apple can catch a virus.


Apple can catch a virus???

Have you not heard?
Were you not taught?

An APPLE a day keeps the virus away :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read and decide for yourself:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...H-VINE-ten-reasons-love-hate-Apple-brand.html

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I just replaced the battery in Mrs Zeb's Samsung S3 Mini.

Cost £5.46 for a genuine Samsung replacement, and I simply prised the back off the phone with my thumbnail and dropped in the new battery.

This from Apple's own website . . . 
*How much does iPhone Battery Replacement Service cost?*
Service arranged through Apple costs £ 59.00. A £7.44 shipping fee will be added if this service requires shipping. All fees are in British Pound Sterling and include VAT.

I don't mind paying for a genuine service, but this is a deliberately engineered rip-off! By carefully designing the phone so the battery is inaccessible to the user _(for no discernable reason than to reap in extra profit)_ they are able to charge an exhorbitant amount for the most obviously consumable item.

Not for me - on principle!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've just replaced the battery on my 4s. £4.99 from ebay with the little funny screwdrivers included. It takes the removal of 4 screws to do and a couple of minutes.

I like the iphone but when getting a new phone I would consider all the phones out there and I think the fact that there is real competition out there can only be a benefit to everyone.

Graham


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

icer said:


> If Apple bought Greece could they turn it into a profitable country?
> 
> Ian


'Apple to buy Greece as a holiday home'.

Shortly after announcing record profits Apple CEO, Tim Cook, has revealed that the US technology giant is set to buy Greece and use the debt-ridden European country as a holiday home.

The $18bn profit for three months ending December 2014 is the biggest quarterly profit ever made by a public company, and Cook has decided to spend it on 'something nice' for Apple's staff to use.

"Everybody here has worked really hard to achieve these results and I wanted to give something back to each and every one of them." said Cook, when revealing the plans. "All Apple employees will now be able to use Greece for one week per year as part of this deal."

"There will be some significant changes for the Greek people, but we will attempt to keep disruption to a minimum. The Euro will be dropped with immediate effect and replaced with the iDrachma, giving many people the return to their historic currency that they wanted, while also maintaining Apple's corporate identity."

The new currency will, however, not be compatible with any products or countries that are not owned by Apple. Other changes include the flag being updated approximately once a year, whether people want it to be or not. Anybody attempting to run an old version of the flag after a change will find that it simply stops working, and will hang limply, looking a bit sad.

"The best part of this for the Greek people is that we will wipe out their nation's debts, meaning an immediate end to austerity." continued Cook,

"And the best part for Apple is that by using some complicated accounting measure we can adjust Greece's debts against our profits and, rather than paying additional tax, actually claim back a huge rebate."
*
*


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> gholt417 said:- I've just replaced the battery on my 4s. £4.99 from ebay with the little funny screwdrivers included. It takes the removal of 4 screws to do and a couple of minutes.


Hi Graham

You are obviously not in the category of "_most users_" who would not feel confident enough to attempt it. :wink:

*If it took you only two minutes and £4.99 to replace your battery, how can Apple begin to justify £59 for the same job!!  *

I understand other manufacturers are doing the same with their latest model phones, and in this case "competition" is surely bad for everyone . . . if the others have realised that Apple are onto a winner with their excessive service and replacement charges.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Agree Dave dead easy. We have S2s, if out and about and think that we will need battery hungry apps such as sat navs, browsers etc. we carry a spare charged one. As you say you can change the battery without getting of your bike! Iphone dead in pocket :wink: 

Another difference is being tied to itunes. What a bind that seems to be. I've more than once mentioned a useful app to a friend only to be told that it was not available for them.

Does all the music on an iphone have to come through itunes? I've put the whole of my back collection on my phone (on to the 64gig expansion SD card) last I heard was that it was not possible to add to the memory of an iphone. Is that still so?

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's amazing how people become tied to their smartphones.

On the train, peering at the screen or tapping away at the keypad, walking down the street and not looking where they are going, and girls/women seem to be the worst.

Went to the all night surgery with Rita on Wednesday night, two women there spent nearly an hour looking at the screen or messaging continuously.

My phone is just that, I don't do emails or browsing, just the occasional call or message.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My phone is just that, I don't do emails or browsing, just the occasional call or message. 



==========================================================

Exactly, my Nokia 6310i works perfectly, with a battery life of a week  

tony


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave and Dick
I do see your points and obviously they are some of the considerations that need to be taken into account when purchasing a smartphone.

Mind you my wife would not think of expandability nor would she think about changing battery. With her she only needs a phone that has Facebook, internet and can send text on plus a banking app (oh and does phone calls).

I only have had two iphones as they do/did everything I need and dont see the benefit of buying a new one (apple brand or not). Also I have always tinkered, whether it was jailbreaking to get some of the non apple benefits that are mostly now on iphone or replacing the case with different colours.

Graham


----------

